# Is 232 worth going to from 230?



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

Just would like to know if its worth the trouble. Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Since we now have the .905 FXZ it most definitely is.

Sent from my rooted .905 BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

7bigjohn said:


> Just would like to know if its worth the trouble. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


seems to be a little smoother and better able to handle data hand offs between 3G and 4G, but as usual YMMV.


----------



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a go. I really am having the problems with data hand offs so it will be worth it. Much appreciate the responses.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

